# Sites in Spain for long term stay ?



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We're thinking of possibly spending a month in Spain in Jan / Feb '06 - never done it before, has anyone a 'list' of campsites that they recommend ? - or a good website to visit for info [in english as we don't speaka de lingo]
Cheers
vic
'vicdicdoc'
[email protected]


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi *vicdicdoc*. Try this one >>> HERE <<< :wink:

This one >>> HERE <<< too. :wink:


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

Hi there,
In this month's Motorcaravanner Mag, a couple recommended a site in Turre, near Granada. They loved it so much they stayed eight weeks rather than the couple of days intended. The owner's a Mancunian, so noa problemo with de lingo, and he went the extra mile to make them welcome; the local village was 1.5 miles away and had everything needed - they thoroughly enjoyed it and I've made a note in case we ever get down that way. Jeff, the owner, can be reached on 0034627763908 but not sure where they got the initial info from.
Hope you have a good time,
Chris


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi there Vic, 

We went to Spain last January for a couple of weeks (wish we had had longer, but work commitments did not permit I am sorry to say) and we had a wonderful time, weather was lovely during the day but terribly cold at night. However, we did not pre book any campsites and when we arrived we found most of them were full! A lot of people spend the winter in Spain and it is becoming more and more popular. Lots of motorhomers and caravanners go over there during the cold winter months back home, so it might be a good idea, especially if you don't mind having to stick to set dates and have certain areas in mind to pre book where possible. We like to wild camp and be as free as possible - so for us it worked out ok and we found some nice places amongst other motorhomers who were also wild camping but if you prefer to stay on a campsite it might prove a problem.

You will enjoy it though I am sure and once you have, you will want to do it every year. We had a fab time when we were there and saw some of the "real" Spain and met some lovely people. We are off to Morocco this year, so at the end of the month we will be on our way and this time for 6 whole weeks YIPPEE! and we can hardly wait!

Sonesta


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. After reading Neil and Jay's letter in the latest MHF newsletter I am surprised anyone would want to go to Spain. I assume they have just been unlucky.
Cheers Sid.


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

I agree with Sidt, That letter is enough to put off all but the hardiest campers, After reading it first timers may be put off for life.

There are lots of motor homers and caravaners go every year to these places me included and I have never had a bad experience - touch wood!
Do not be put off by scilly stories just be sensible about where you park and what you do.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

*Spain for long term stay*

Our sincere thanks to those who took the time to reply to our original post regarding spending [part of] winter in Spain . . . we'll certainly be spending several hours - if not days looking over the lists of camp sites . . . one thing puzzles me, if you 'wild camp' - how do you keep the batteries charged if you stay in one place [apart from running the engine every day] ?


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

There are two options buy a generator or a solar panel otherwise you have to run your engine.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Spain for long term stay*



vicdicdoc said:


> Our sincere thanks to those who took the time to reply to our original post regarding spending [part of] winter in Spain . . . we'll certainly be spending several hours - if not days looking over the lists of camp sites . . . one thing puzzles me, if you 'wild camp' - how do you keep the batteries charged if you stay in one place [apart from running the engine every day] ?


We have a honda generator that keeps us going but we also book on to a campsite every so often too. This gives you chance to give your batteries a real good charge and of course means you can use their showers and also fill up with water and empty your cassette at the same time.

Sonesta


----------

